# Lone Star Grillz



## sqeejo (Feb 2, 2017)

http://www.lonestargrillz.com/Vertical-Smokers.html

These seem to be very high quality.. but very pricey.. Anyone have any experience on one of their pits. Was looking at the 24"x24" vertical smokers..

I've heard Bell Fab before as well, but they seem to be a little less refined.

Thoughts? Trying to stay at or under $2000


----------



## big hat smoker (Aug 1, 2017)

I sell one $1799. All laser cut perfection even the grates.

http://www.bighatbbq.com/store/the-marfa













IMG_4310 - Version 2.jpg



__ big hat smoker
__ Aug 1, 2017


----------



## sammartin (Aug 7, 2017)

My uncle has a 24x40 offset and he loves it! It seals really good and holds temp really well. built like a tank and the quality looks pretty good. 


Big Hat Smoker said:


> I sell one $1799. All laser cut perfection even the grates.
> 
> http://www.bighatbbq.com/store/the-marfa
> 
> ...


That looks amazing my friend! ive been keeping an eye out for a new offset smoker here in the next year or so and the ranger looks awesome!


----------

